# China's coronavirus recovery is 'all fake,' whistleblowers and residents claim



## Zapper

China's claims of how it's handling coronavirus recovery should be taken with more than a few grains of salt.

Even before COVID-19 became a global crisis, Chinese leaders had been criticized for their handling of the situation and lack of transparency about the disease's progression. Things now look like they're on the upswing, and businesses even appear to be headed back to work — but whistleblowers and local officials tell _Caixan_ that's just a carefully crafted ruse.

Beijing has spent much of the outbreak pushing districts to carry on business as usual, with some local governments subsidizing electricity costs and even installing mandatory productivity quotas. Zhejiang, a province east of the epicenter city of Wuhan, claimed as of Feb. 24 it had restored 98.6 percent of its pre-coronavirus work capacity.

But civil servants tell _Caixan_ that businesses are actually faking these numbers. Beijing had started checking Zhejiang businesses' electricity consumption levels, so district officials ordered the companies to start leaving their lights and machinery on all day to drive the numbers up, one civil servant said. Businesses have reportedly falsified staff attendance logs as well — they "would rather waste a small amount of money on power than irritate local officials," _Caixan_ writes.

In Wuhan, officials have tried to make it appear that recovery efforts are going smoothly. But when "central leaders" personally survey disinfecting regimens and food delivery, local officials "make a special effort" for them and them alone, one resident told _Caixan_. And in a video circulating on social media, residents can be seen shouting at visiting leaders from the apartments where they're being quarantined — "Fake, it's all fake." 

https://news.yahoo.com/chinas-coronavirus-recovery-fake-whistleblowers-191300391.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RayOfLight

Paint me surprise..


----------



## khansaheeb

Zapper said:


> China's claims of how it's handling coronavirus recovery should be taken with more than a few grains of salt.
> 
> Even before COVID-19 became a global crisis, Chinese leaders had been criticized for their handling of the situation and lack of transparency about the disease's progression. Things now look like they're on the upswing, and businesses even appear to be headed back to work — but whistleblowers and local officials tell _Caixan_ that's just a carefully crafted ruse.
> 
> Beijing has spent much of the outbreak pushing districts to carry on business as usual, with some local governments subsidizing electricity costs and even installing mandatory productivity quotas. Zhejiang, a province east of the epicenter city of Wuhan, claimed as of Feb. 24 it had restored 98.6 percent of its pre-coronavirus work capacity.
> 
> But civil servants tell _Caixan_ that businesses are actually faking these numbers. Beijing had started checking Zhejiang businesses' electricity consumption levels, so district officials ordered the companies to start leaving their lights and machinery on all day to drive the numbers up, one civil servant said. Businesses have reportedly falsified staff attendance logs as well — they "would rather waste a small amount of money on power than irritate local officials," _Caixan_ writes.
> 
> In Wuhan, officials have tried to make it appear that recovery efforts are going smoothly. But when "central leaders" personally survey disinfecting regimens and food delivery, local officials "make a special effort" for them and them alone, one resident told _Caixan_. And in a video circulating on social media, residents can be seen shouting at visiting leaders from the apartments where they're being quarantined — "Fake, it's all fake."
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/chinas-coronavirus-recovery-fake-whistleblowers-191300391.html



Let's see how India tackles Corona pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShaikhKamal

Who is now more credible to you personally ?

A) Dr Li Wenliang who warned in December about the Corona Virus and later died.






B) Chinese President-for-Life Xi Jinping who first denied the pandemic and now claims it has subsided.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## masterchief_mirza

If China has genuinely failed to slow or thwart covid, Indians should be absolutely terrified because this outbreak will eat Bharat for breakfast.
Start preparing your stockpiles, rather than aiming propaganda at the Chinese who gave it their best shot.

....Not that I believe this "inferiority complex" thread for even a second.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JackTheRipper

ShaikhKamal said:


> Who is now more credible to you personally ?
> 
> A) Dr Li Wenliang who warned in December about the Corona Virus and later died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B) Chinese President-for-Life Xi Jinping who first denied the pandemic and now claims it has subsided.
> 
> View attachment 614152



Dont Spread American Propaganda Shit here

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ShaikhKamal

Anybody that contradicts President Xi disappears.


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...ssing-friends-say/ar-BB11cTod?ocid=spartandhp

Former Chinese property executive who criticized Xi over virus handling is missing, friends say

*Former Chinese property executive who criticized Xi over virus handling is missing, friends say *




© Reuters/THOMAS PETER FILE PHOTO: A screen shows a CCTV state media broadcast of Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit to Wuhan at a shopping centre in Beijing as the country is hit by the outbreak of the novel coronavirus
BEIJING (Reuters) - An influential former Chinese property executive who called President Xi Jinping a "clown" over a speech he made last month about the government's efforts to battle the coronavirus has gone missing, three of his friends told Reuters.

Ren Zhiqiang, a member of China's ruling Communist Party and a former top executive of state-controlled property developer Huayuan Real Estate Group, has not been contactable since March 12, they said.

"Many of our friends are looking for him," his close friend and businesswoman Wang Ying said in a statement to Reuters, describing them as being "extremely anxious".

*Also watch: China pushes theory that US started the coronavirus outbreak (Provided by Fox News)*






"Ren Zhiqiang is a public figure and his disappearance is widely know. The institutions responsible for this need to give a reasonable and legal explanation for this as soon as possible," she said.

Calls made by Reuters to Ren's mobile phone went unanswered.

The Beijing police did not immediately respond to requests by phone and fax for comment on Sunday. China's State Council Information Office did not immediately respond to a faxed request for comment.

*Also watch: Doctor who traveled to China shares his experience: People practice social distancing to control outbreak (Provided by Fox News)*






An essay Ren shared with people he knew in recent weeks took aim at a speech Xi made on Feb. 23, which state media reported was teleconferenced to 170,000 party officials nationwide. Copies of his essay were later posted online by others.

In the essay, which does not mention Xi by name, Ren said after studying the speech he "saw not an emperor standing there exhibiting his 'new clothes,' but a clown stripped naked who insisted on continuing being emperor," according to a version posted by China Digital Times, a U.S.-based website.

He also said it revealed a "crisis of governance" within the party, and that a lack of free press and speech had prevented the outbreak from being tackled sooner, causing the situation to worsen.

*Also watch: US needs to reevaluate its relationship with China after coronavirus, Sen. Cotton says (Provided by Fox News)*






Ren's disappearance comes as censorship over how local media and online users discuss the epidemic has tightened in recent weeks.

The coronavirus, which emerged in China late last year, has infected more than 80,000 people in the country, killing 3,199.

Ren, who gained the nickname "Cannon Ren" for previous critiques posted on social media, was put on probation from the party for a year in 2016 as part of a punishment for publicly criticizing government policy.

That year, the government ordered platforms such as the Twitter-like Weibo to shut down Ren's social media accounts, which at the time had more than 30 million online followers, saying he had been "spreading illegal information".

Beijing has framed the battle against coronavirus as a "People's War" led by Xi.

While the draconian measures to fight the virus, including the lockdown of the city of Wuhan, have proven effective at containing it even as the disease spreads rapidly in other countries, China has faced criticism for suppressing information in the outbreak's early days.

(Reporting by Beijing Newsroom; Writing by Brenda Goh in Shanghai; Editing by Tony Munroe and Michael Perry)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

of course that's the propaganda number for boosting confidence and morale.. Businesses don't just go back to "normal" after such a shock&reboot in only 2 weeks, you don't need a whistleblower to tell you that.

Basically the same thing as Indian media telling its people “we can fight a two front war on China and Pakistan”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JackTheRipper

ShaikhKamal said:


> Anybody that contradicts President Xi disappears.
> 
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...ssing-friends-say/ar-BB11cTod?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> Former Chinese property executive who criticized Xi over virus handling is missing, friends say
> 
> *Former Chinese property executive who criticized Xi over virus handling is missing, friends say *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Reuters/THOMAS PETER FILE PHOTO: A screen shows a CCTV state media broadcast of Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit to Wuhan at a shopping centre in Beijing as the country is hit by the outbreak of the novel coronavirus
> BEIJING (Reuters) - An influential former Chinese property executive who called President Xi Jinping a "clown" over a speech he made last month about the government's efforts to battle the coronavirus has gone missing, three of his friends told Reuters.
> 
> Ren Zhiqiang, a member of China's ruling Communist Party and a former top executive of state-controlled property developer Huayuan Real Estate Group, has not been contactable since March 12, they said.
> 
> "Many of our friends are looking for him," his close friend and businesswoman Wang Ying said in a statement to Reuters, describing them as being "extremely anxious".
> 
> *Also watch: China pushes theory that US started the coronavirus outbreak (Provided by Fox News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ren Zhiqiang is a public figure and his disappearance is widely know. The institutions responsible for this need to give a reasonable and legal explanation for this as soon as possible," she said.
> 
> Calls made by Reuters to Ren's mobile phone went unanswered.
> 
> The Beijing police did not immediately respond to requests by phone and fax for comment on Sunday. China's State Council Information Office did not immediately respond to a faxed request for comment.
> 
> *Also watch: Doctor who traveled to China shares his experience: People practice social distancing to control outbreak (Provided by Fox News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An essay Ren shared with people he knew in recent weeks took aim at a speech Xi made on Feb. 23, which state media reported was teleconferenced to 170,000 party officials nationwide. Copies of his essay were later posted online by others.
> 
> In the essay, which does not mention Xi by name, Ren said after studying the speech he "saw not an emperor standing there exhibiting his 'new clothes,' but a clown stripped naked who insisted on continuing being emperor," according to a version posted by China Digital Times, a U.S.-based website.
> 
> He also said it revealed a "crisis of governance" within the party, and that a lack of free press and speech had prevented the outbreak from being tackled sooner, causing the situation to worsen.
> 
> *Also watch: US needs to reevaluate its relationship with China after coronavirus, Sen. Cotton says (Provided by Fox News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ren's disappearance comes as censorship over how local media and online users discuss the epidemic has tightened in recent weeks.
> 
> The coronavirus, which emerged in China late last year, has infected more than 80,000 people in the country, killing 3,199.
> 
> Ren, who gained the nickname "Cannon Ren" for previous critiques posted on social media, was put on probation from the party for a year in 2016 as part of a punishment for publicly criticizing government policy.
> 
> That year, the government ordered platforms such as the Twitter-like Weibo to shut down Ren's social media accounts, which at the time had more than 30 million online followers, saying he had been "spreading illegal information".
> 
> Beijing has framed the battle against coronavirus as a "People's War" led by Xi.
> 
> While the draconian measures to fight the virus, including the lockdown of the city of Wuhan, have proven effective at containing it even as the disease spreads rapidly in other countries, China has faced criticism for suppressing information in the outbreak's early days.
> 
> (Reporting by Beijing Newsroom; Writing by Brenda Goh in Shanghai; Editing by Tony Munroe and Michael Perry)



No one wants to read your propaganda shit here, already spread by "New York Times", "Wall Street Journal" and others on Twitter, by showing Heart Attack videos, Door Welding videos and other shit...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ShaikhKamal

This is Pakistan Defense Forum and not China where you can censor information and put millions of Uighurs in concentration camps. You have the right to give opposing views but cannot stop another person to express his views.



JackTheRipper said:


> Dont Spread American Propaganda Shit here





JackTheRipper said:


> No one wants to read your propaganda shit here, already spread by "New York Times", "Wall Street Journal" and others on Twitter, by showing Heart Attack videos, Door Welding videos and other shit...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

ShaikhKamal said:


> This is Pakistan Defense Forum and not China where you can censor information and put millions of Uighurs in concentration camps. You have the right to give opposing views but cannot stop another person to express his views.



Yeah and we don't want you injuns here either. China is our Ally and we support our friends and Allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chhatrapati

We can also assume, the number of death in China is probably fake. As we can see in the case of Italy, they have had far more deaths from a small group.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to China on beating Corona Virus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Realtalk108

Zapper said:


> China's claims of how it's handling coronavirus recovery should be taken with more than a few grains of salt.



I am smelling a lot of salt here and it's not coming from China. EU/US is turning into the largest salt mine on the planet .

Oh and India is f*cked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Chhatrapati said:


> We can also assume, the number of death in China is probably fake. As we can see in the case of Italy, they have had far more deaths from a small group.



And for petty point scoring, that makes you happy, LoL, if China with its strong govt and massive resources cannot control this, you do realise, we are all well and truly fcked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShaikhKamal

Rafi said:


> Yeah and we don't want you injuns here either. China is our Ally and we support our friends and Allies.



That does not mean we do not voice against jailing millions of Uighur Muslims in concentration camps. We can voice about Kashmiri Muslims, Indian Muslims, Palestinian Muslims, Bosnian Muslims and not about Uighur Muslims ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Rafi said:


> And for petty point scoring, that makes you happy, LoL, if China with its strong govt and massive resources cannot control this, you do realise, we are all well and truly fcked.


It doesn't make me happy but angry. For one they covered up the epidemic, they failed to release the numbers, now we have a pandemic that's hurting every country in the world economically. I have zero respect for CCP for controlling the epidemic, their system messed it up in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

ShaikhKamal said:


> That does not mean we do not voice against jailing millions of Uighur Muslims in concentration camps. We can voice about Kashmiri Muslims, Indian Muslims, Palestinian Muslims, Bosnian Muslims and not about Uighur Muslims ?



LoL you are injun, keep loving cows and killing people, I don't give a flying fck.



Chhatrapati said:


> It doesn't make me happy but angry. For one they covered up the epidemic, they failed to release the numbers, now we have a pandemic that's hurting every country in the world economically. I have zero respect for CCP for controlling the epidemic, their system messed it up in the first place.



That may be, or may not be true, but if it is we are screwed. So for all our sakes, I hope it is not.


----------



## ShaikhKamal

Rafi said:


> LoL you are injun, keep loving cows and killing people, I don't give a flying fck.



LOL ! Sherlock Holmes you think I am an Indian.


----------



## JackTheRipper

ShaikhKamal said:


> This is Pakistan Defense Forum and not China where you can censor information and put millions of Uighurs in concentration camps. You have the right to give opposing views but cannot stop another person to express his views.



Same propaganda by United Snakes.
They killed millions in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Japan and etc

But they love Muslims in Uighurs ?
They funded mullahs to create a state in china...
Like they funded and created al qaeda, taliban , isis and etc



ShaikhKamal said:


> LOL ! Sherlock Holmes you think I am an Indian. Your intelligence quotient seems to be lower than your shoe size.



He is Right,
Go for Cow Cola

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chhatrapati

Rafi said:


> That may be, or may not be true, but if it is we are screwed. So for all our sakes, I hope it is not.


The Chinese themselves are blaming their governments. If you were in PDF, when all this started, the CCP trolls in PDF were blaming the Wuhan government for not controlling the epidemic. The CCP threw the local government under the bus and saved face. Nowadays, trolls started blaming America. You see the narrative building and that's how commie nations operate. Take every data from China with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShaikhKamal

JackTheRipper said:


> Same propaganda by United Snakes.
> They killed millions in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Japan and etc
> 
> But they love Muslims in Uighurs ?
> They funded mullahs to create a state in china...
> Like they funded and created al qaeda, taliban , isis and etc



So country X killed millions so country Y also also has the right to kill millions ?


----------



## JackTheRipper

ShaikhKamal said:


> So country X killed millions so country Y also also has the right to kill millions ?



i said US killed millions especially Muslims directly or via its proxies in syria, afghanistan, iraq,
why he care so much of Uighurs ?

you are brainwashed by some westerns on twitter or by stupid mullah like khadim rizwi,

Pakistanis, Govt and Army Generals do not care what Stupid Mullahs or Some Brainwashed thinks or not..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Wood

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> of course that's the propaganda number for boosting confidence and morale.. Businesses don't just go back to "normal" after such a shock&reboot in only 2 weeks, you don't need a whistleblower to tell you that.
> 
> Basically the same thing as Indian media telling its people “we can fight a two front war on China and Pakistan”



Indian army has actually admitted that the country is not equipped to fight a fullblown war with China. Media may talk about a possibility for a two front war. But the prognosis is almost always certain defeat for the Indian side without direct military support from higher powers.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Wood said:


> Indian army has actually admitted that the country is not equipped to fight a fullblown war with China. Media may talk about a possibility for a two front war. But the prognosis is almost always certain defeat for the Indian side without direct military support from higher powers.


like I said, domestic propaganda for domestic audiences. ridiculing those on international forums is basically a waste of time

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nasr

China is Pakistan's brother country. Any person or country who tries to sabotage this brotherhood between Pakistan and China, will be dealt with extreme prejudice. No person and country would be allowed to come between the alliance and brotherhood of Pakistan and China. 200 million Pakistanis stand with China. Those Pakistanis start accusing China of being behind the Covid-19 with malicious intent, you all can pack your bags and go live in zionist slave states like america, britain, france, australia or canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

JackTheRipper said:


> i said US killed millions especially Muslims directly or via its proxies in syria, afghanistan, iraq,
> why he care so much of Uighurs ?
> 
> you are brainwashed by some westerns on twitter or by stupid mullah like khadim rizwi,
> 
> Pakistanis, Govt and Army Generals do not care what Stupid Mullahs or Some Brainwashed thinks or not..





China's recovery is "fake", that is why those Wuhan Hospitals closed, "makes perfect sense" ... to retards. 

More Xi "lies", even the Chinese medical community is 100% backing Xi's propaganda that the virus is subsiding in Wuhan by agreeing to close hospitals.

It is a grand Chinese conspiracy to steal my tofu, and Xi is behind this! 

Sneaky Chinese, what will they do next.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Figaro

I highly doubt it is fake. If so why are they shutting down all the makeshift coronavirus hospitals? Wouldn't an ongoing epidemic cause them to build more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @The Eagle

Indian trolls are infecting this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Chhatrapati said:


> We can also assume, the number of death in China is probably fake. As we can see in the case of Italy, they have had far more deaths from a small group.


You think Indian figures are real? You can't even feed your people, and you expect they get tested? It doesn't make a difference, more ppl die from diarrhea in India. Just chillax bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

Trolls are everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Zapper said:


> China's claims of how it's handling coronavirus recovery should be taken with more than a few grains of salt.
> 
> Even before COVID-19 became a global crisis, Chinese leaders had been criticized for their handling of the situation and lack of transparency about the disease's progression. Things now look like they're on the upswing, and businesses even appear to be headed back to work — but whistleblowers and local officials tell _Caixan_ that's just a carefully crafted ruse.
> 
> Beijing has spent much of the outbreak pushing districts to carry on business as usual, with some local governments subsidizing electricity costs and even installing mandatory productivity quotas. Zhejiang, a province east of the epicenter city of Wuhan, claimed as of Feb. 24 it had restored 98.6 percent of its pre-coronavirus work capacity.
> 
> But civil servants tell _Caixan_ that businesses are actually faking these numbers. Beijing had started checking Zhejiang businesses' electricity consumption levels, so district officials ordered the companies to start leaving their lights and machinery on all day to drive the numbers up, one civil servant said. Businesses have reportedly falsified staff attendance logs as well — they "would rather waste a small amount of money on power than irritate local officials," _Caixan_ writes.
> 
> In Wuhan, officials have tried to make it appear that recovery efforts are going smoothly. But when "central leaders" personally survey disinfecting regimens and food delivery, local officials "make a special effort" for them and them alone, one resident told _Caixan_. And in a video circulating on social media, residents can be seen shouting at visiting leaders from the apartments where they're being quarantined — "Fake, it's all fake."
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/chinas-coronavirus-recovery-fake-whistleblowers-191300391.html



Why Wuhan closed all makeshift hospitals and Hubei eased lockdown? All mainland China now has zero new cases barring from Wuhan, zero means even one new case exposed on social media can easily debunk "fake" numbers. Use our brain, if you have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sehnsucht

ShaikhKamal said:


> That does not mean we do not voice against jailing millions of Uighur Muslims in concentration camps. We can voice about Kashmiri Muslims, Indian Muslims, Palestinian Muslims, Bosnian Muslims and not about Uighur Muslims ?


50 cent propaganda bots and their bootlickers will never allow you to criticize their master CCP.
Denial is second nature to them because it's inconvenient for them to face the truth.Your own countrymen will call you Indian because if what you say is true, then they'll be exposed as the hypocritical trash they are.
But we must not allow them to deter us from the duty of speaking out against injustice.Especially when it's being committed against our brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Zapper said:


> China's claims of how it's handling coronavirus recovery should be taken with more than a few grains of salt.
> 
> Even before COVID-19 became a global crisis, Chinese leaders had been criticized for their handling of the situation and lack of transparency about the disease's progression. Things now look like they're on the upswing, and businesses even appear to be headed back to work — but whistleblowers and local officials tell _Caixan_ that's just a carefully crafted ruse.
> 
> Beijing has spent much of the outbreak pushing districts to carry on business as usual, with some local governments subsidizing electricity costs and even installing mandatory productivity quotas. Zhejiang, a province east of the epicenter city of Wuhan, claimed as of Feb. 24 it had restored 98.6 percent of its pre-coronavirus work capacity.
> 
> But civil servants tell _Caixan_ that businesses are actually faking these numbers. Beijing had started checking Zhejiang businesses' electricity consumption levels, so district officials ordered the companies to start leaving their lights and machinery on all day to drive the numbers up, one civil servant said. Businesses have reportedly falsified staff attendance logs as well — they "would rather waste a small amount of money on power than irritate local officials," _Caixan_ writes.
> 
> In Wuhan, officials have tried to make it appear that recovery efforts are going smoothly. But when "central leaders" personally survey disinfecting regimens and food delivery, local officials "make a special effort" for them and them alone, one resident told _Caixan_. And in a video circulating on social media, residents can be seen shouting at visiting leaders from the apartments where they're being quarantined — "Fake, it's all fake."
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/chinas-coronavirus-recovery-fake-whistleblowers-191300391.html


It is actually corona virus / covid-19 disease that is fake. It's a worldwide media hype and exaggeration.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## beijingwalker

China send multiple medical teams to various countries along with tons of medical supplies, milions of masks, protective suits, ventilators, test kits... if China hadn't put the virus under control, how can China has a free hand to help others? Some people really should use their brain more if they have any left.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menthol

Yeah, it will be fake if you people get relaxed and not protecting yourself for assuming it's already over.


But based on the statistic worldwide, Chinese recovery rate is in line with other countries.

I can't imagine if Chinese government doesn't stop these whistleblowers that praised by the Western media (but condemned by them too if it attacked their own countries).


----------



## graphican

You cannot hide an epidemic. If China has not got rid of it, it will resurface - but God forbid if it does. Humanity cannot afford a crisis of this scale.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Patriot said:


> You think Indian figures are real? You can't even feed your people, and you expect they get tested? It doesn't make a difference, more ppl die from diarrhea in India. Just chillax bhai


Whataboutery is not going to save you anything. Try again Chine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> Whataboutery is not going to save you anything. Try again Chine.


If India has a major outbreak, China is the only place help might be coming, nowhere esle you can count on.

*India's Low Number Of Coronavirus Cases Could Be Result Of Low Testing*
*https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/indias-coronavirus-cases_in_5e6c9bcac5b6747ef11d90e0*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> If India has a major outbreak, China is the only place help might be coming, nowhere esle you can count on.
> 
> *India's Low Number Of Coronavirus Cases Could Be Result Of Low Testing
> https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/indias-coronavirus-cases_in_5e6c9bcac5b6747ef11d90e0*


Only India can save themselves. Nobody is going to help and any help will not be enough as it is already a pandemic. 

India's low number of virus cases maybe simply because we have a better screening at airports and the cases came much later giving time to prepare.


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> India's low number of virus cases maybe simply because we have a better screening at airports and the cases came much later giving time to prepare.


Hope you really believe what you said, India can do better job than Europe.


----------



## Han Patriot

Chhatrapati said:


> Whataboutery is not going to save you anything. Try again Chine.


Save? Last I heard the virus is contained in China.... Why India isn't doing testing on their dalits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> Hope you really believe what you said, India can do better job than Europe.


Why not? Why everyone desperately want India to have a lot more cases? 



Han Patriot said:


> Save? Last I heard the virus is contained in China.... Why India isn't doing testing on their dalits.


And we are supposed to believe data coming from China. 
What Dalits?


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> Why not? Why everyone desperately want India to have a lot more cases?


No one wants it, just some advice, do more testing before it becomes too late.


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> No one wants it, just some advice, do more testing before it becomes too late.


Has anyone said the testing is low? Testing is done on a case to case basis. That's how we survived the first wave coming from China.


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> Has anyone said the testing is low? Testing is done on a case to case basis. That's how we survived the first wave coming from China.


Europe and US used to say the same, but you guys don't care, it's ok, it's your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> Europe and US used to say the same, but you guys don't care, it's ok, it's your own business.


Don't care what the US said. What we are saying is, we will test those who show symptoms. Sort this Chinese mess out.


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> Don't care what the US said. What we are saying is, we will test those who show symptoms. Sort this Chinese mess out.


We'll see, don't come to us for help if it breaks out.



> India supplies low-cost generic drugs to millions of people, both within and outside the country. But Indian pharmaceutical companies procure almost 70% of the active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs) for their medicines from China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Chhatrapati said:


> Why not? Why everyone desperately want India to have a lot more cases?
> 
> 
> And we are supposed to believe data coming from China.
> What Dalits?


You don't have to blif it. I here right now, the government is efficient, fast and responsive. Quarantine testing checking done properly, officers are well equipmed, scanners at almost all mass transport system, busses airports, even residential areas. People are spirited and cohesive. Working together as One. This is something you will never see nor understand. It's not hoping India has more cases, you already have, it's a matter of testing. Lol



beijingwalker said:


> We'll see, don't come to us for help if it breaks out.


It makes no diff... Death means nothing to them. Diarrhea and starvation death are much higher so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

These indians and there buddies can spread all the lies and bullshi.t they want but the fact of the matter is that only in a few weeks China will be back to *100% production!!* Yes this is no joke. I have actually spoken to Businessmen here in Australia with dealings in China, and as we speak China is back to *80% production!* Let's meet again in 6 to 8 weeks time and see where China is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> We'll see, don't come to us for help if it breaks out.


After you caused it. Yeah, we will clean up the mess for sure, it's not the first time China brought such plagues.


----------



## Politico

Rafi said:


> LoL you are injun, keep loving cows and killing people, I don't give a flying fck.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, or may not be true, but if it is we are screwed. So for all our sakes, I hope it is not.



Everybody who criticises China isn't "injun". Just because you enjoy being a slave and bowing down and bending over to and for anybody who pays you doesn't make you the average Pakistani mindset. It just makes you a slave

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

Politico said:


> Everybody who criticises China isn't "injun". Just because you enjoy being a slave and bowing down and bending over to and for anybody who pays you doesn't make you the average Pakistani mindset. It just makes you a slave


There is a saying "Shah see jyada shah ka wafadar". Pakistani posters have attained mastery in sucking chinees. China has become Lord for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> After you caused it. Yeah, we will clean up the mess for sure, it's not the first time China brought such plagues.



Really? This American flu comes back to kill you every year, did you dare to ask US to clean it up for you?

*10 years of H1N1 influenza: outbreaks in India, infection trends in the states*
*In India, the past decade saw as many as 1.58 lakh persons being infected by the virus and over 10,000 succumbing to it.*
*https://indianexpress.com/article/e...india-infection-trends-in-the-states-5945927/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

beijingwalker said:


> Why Wuhan closed all makeshift hospitals and Hubei eased lockdown? All mainland China now has zero new cases barring from Wuhan, zero means even one new case exposed on social media can easily debunk "fake" numbers. Use our brain, if you have any.


You got the point. You would never use the number "zero" if you try to cover up the real number. It's a very risky number.

Below photo. white=zero.


----------



## beijingwalker

If China's situation is not under control, how China can be able to send multiple medical teams to various countries and provide dozens of countries with tons of medical supplies including millions of masks, protective suits, ventilators, test kits..., China now is the only country on this planet which can provide substantial life saving amount of supplies, not just mere goodwill gestures.
If China didn't bring the virus under control, that above actions would amount to committing suicide, and I don't think China will kill herself to have others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

beijingwalker said:


> If China's situation is not under control, how China can be able to send multiple medical teams to various countries and provide dozens of countries with tons of medical supplies including millions of masks, protective suits, ventilators, test kits..., China now is the only country on this planet which can provide substantial life saving amount of supplies, not just mere goodwill gestures.
> If China didn't bring the virus under control, that above actions would amount to committing suicide, and I don't think China will kill herself to have others.


And who would produce these stuff? Sick workers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Don't listen to what they say, see what they do.

*Apple Closes All Its Stores Outside China Over Coronavirus*
*https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/14/cor...l-stores-outside-of-china-until-march-27.html

All 42 Apple Stores in China have reopened
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21177964/apple-stores-china-reopened-coronavirus-covid-19*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bbccdd1470

beijingwalker said:


> If India has a major outbreak, China is the only place help might be coming, nowhere esle you can count on.
> 
> *India's Low Number Of Coronavirus Cases Could Be Result Of Low Testing
> https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/indias-coronavirus-cases_in_5e6c9bcac5b6747ef11d90e0*


Here in HK we have several people are infected after tour back from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShaikhKamal

What is right is praise worthy and what is wrong must be exposed. China is supporting Pakistan which is good. But putting millions of Uighur Muslims in concentration camps is crime against humanity.



Nasr said:


> China is Pakistan's brother country. Any person or country who tries to sabotage this brotherhood between Pakistan and China, will be dealt with extreme prejudice. No person and country would be allowed to come between the alliance and brotherhood of Pakistan and China. 200 million Pakistanis stand with China. Those Pakistanis start accusing China of being behind the Covid-19 with malicious intent, you all can pack your bags and go live in zionist slave states like america, britain, france, australia or canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

ShaikhKamal said:


> What is right is praise worthy and what is wrong must be exposed. China is supporting Pakistan which is good. But putting millions of Uighur Muslims in concentration camps is crime against humanity.


Do you have to drag Uighur issue in every Chinese related thread? start a new dedicated thread if you really like to talk about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manga

beijingwalker said:


> If India has a major outbreak, China is the only place help might be coming, nowhere esle you can count on.
> 
> *India's Low Number Of Coronavirus Cases Could Be Result Of Low Testing
> https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/indias-coronavirus-cases_in_5e6c9bcac5b6747ef11d90e0*



China could not save its self, hence thousands died like insects.
Where as india had only 2 deaths so far. 
So china should be last one to lecture here,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> Really? This American flu comes back to kill you every year, did you dare to ask US to clean it up for you?
> 
> *10 years of H1N1 influenza: outbreaks in India, infection trends in the states*
> *In India, the past decade saw as many as 1.58 lakh persons being infected by the virus and over 10,000 succumbing to it.*
> *https://indianexpress.com/article/e...india-infection-trends-in-the-states-5945927/*



Swine flu is just like normal flu and comes back every year in all countries including China. It's death rate is around 0.1%. It kills thousands of people in India, US and China


----------



## Surya 1

ShaikhKamal said:


> Anybody that contradicts President Xi disappears.
> 
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...ssing-friends-say/ar-BB11cTod?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> Former Chinese property executive who criticized Xi over virus handling is missing, friends say
> 
> *Former Chinese property executive who criticized Xi over virus handling is missing, friends say *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Reuters/THOMAS PETER FILE PHOTO: A screen shows a CCTV state media broadcast of Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit to Wuhan at a shopping centre in Beijing as the country is hit by the outbreak of the novel coronavirus
> BEIJING (Reuters) - An influential former Chinese property executive who called President Xi Jinping a "clown" over a speech he made last month about the government's efforts to battle the coronavirus has gone missing, three of his friends told Reuters.
> 
> Ren Zhiqiang, a member of China's ruling Communist Party and a former top executive of state-controlled property developer Huayuan Real Estate Group, has not been contactable since March 12, they said.
> 
> "Many of our friends are looking for him," his close friend and businesswoman Wang Ying said in a statement to Reuters, describing them as being "extremely anxious".
> 
> *Also watch: China pushes theory that US started the coronavirus outbreak (Provided by Fox News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ren Zhiqiang is a public figure and his disappearance is widely know. The institutions responsible for this need to give a reasonable and legal explanation for this as soon as possible," she said.
> 
> Calls made by Reuters to Ren's mobile phone went unanswered.
> 
> The Beijing police did not immediately respond to requests by phone and fax for comment on Sunday. China's State Council Information Office did not immediately respond to a faxed request for comment.
> 
> *Also watch: Doctor who traveled to China shares his experience: People practice social distancing to control outbreak (Provided by Fox News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An essay Ren shared with people he knew in recent weeks took aim at a speech Xi made on Feb. 23, which state media reported was teleconferenced to 170,000 party officials nationwide. Copies of his essay were later posted online by others.
> 
> In the essay, which does not mention Xi by name, Ren said after studying the speech he "saw not an emperor standing there exhibiting his 'new clothes,' but a clown stripped naked who insisted on continuing being emperor," according to a version posted by China Digital Times, a U.S.-based website.
> 
> He also said it revealed a "crisis of governance" within the party, and that a lack of free press and speech had prevented the outbreak from being tackled sooner, causing the situation to worsen.
> 
> *Also watch: US needs to reevaluate its relationship with China after coronavirus, Sen. Cotton says (Provided by Fox News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ren's disappearance comes as censorship over how local media and online users discuss the epidemic has tightened in recent weeks.
> 
> The coronavirus, which emerged in China late last year, has infected more than 80,000 people in the country, killing 3,199.
> 
> Ren, who gained the nickname "Cannon Ren" for previous critiques posted on social media, was put on probation from the party for a year in 2016 as part of a punishment for publicly criticizing government policy.
> 
> That year, the government ordered platforms such as the Twitter-like Weibo to shut down Ren's social media accounts, which at the time had more than 30 million online followers, saying he had been "spreading illegal information".
> 
> Beijing has framed the battle against coronavirus as a "People's War" led by Xi.
> 
> While the draconian measures to fight the virus, including the lockdown of the city of Wuhan, have proven effective at containing it even as the disease spreads rapidly in other countries, China has faced criticism for suppressing information in the outbreak's early days.
> 
> (Reporting by Beijing Newsroom; Writing by Brenda Goh in Shanghai; Editing by Tony Munroe and Michael Perry)




This shows that level of independence of speech in china. Can anybody imagine that one who says that corona virus is not contained disappears? China always wants to hide hide its dirty side but it gets exposed even after lots of efforts.


----------



## Baba_Yaga

bbccdd1470 said:


> Here in HK we have several people are infected after tour back from India.



Lmao, and 100,000 people around the world are infected after tour back from China or due to Chinese tourists. What's your point?



Han Patriot said:


> Save? Last I heard the virus is contained in China.... Why India isn't doing testing on their dalits.



Don't worry about us. We have high birth rate with 2-3 kids each. Even if a million old people die, they will be replaced in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

manga said:


> China could not save its self, hence thousands died like insects.
> Where as india had only 2 deaths so far.
> So china should be last one to lecture here,


If you don't test, you can say no one died from this particular virus, but in general, Indians die like insects more than any countries in the world from contagious diseases.


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> If you don't test, you can say no one died from this particular virus, but in general, Indians die like insects more than any countries in the world from contagious diseases.



As i said. Old ones die and we reproduce 2-3 new ones for every one that dies. That's why majority of our population is young, while you guys are aging.


----------



## beijingwalker

BlackMamba93 said:


> Swine flu is just like normal flu and comes back every year in all countries including China. It's death rate is around 0.1%. It kills thousands of people in India, US and China


Ebola has much higher death rate, but pose less threat to humanity cause it is not very highly contagious, the H1N1 is very contagious and becomes a seasonal flu, it killes way more people than ebola, we should all thank this American flu.



BlackMamba93 said:


> As i said. Old ones die and we reproduce 2-3 new ones for every one that dies. That's why majority of our population is young, while you guys are aging.


Haha, good theory, sounds like breeding animals, so people don't get old in India, what a nice country to live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

BlackMamba93 said:


> Lmao, and 100,000 people around the world are infected after tour back from China or due to Chinese tourists. What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about us. We have high birth rate with 2-3 kids each. Even if a million old people die, they will be replaced in no time.


Exactly what I was trying to say. Life is worthless in India, so no point testing or containing, India is the father of 'herd immunity' specifically the bovine herd. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> Ebola has much higher death rate, but pose less threat to humanity cause it is not very highly contagious, the H1N1 is very contagious and becomes a seasonal flu, it killes way more people than ebola, we should all thank this American flu.
> 
> 
> Haha, good theory, sounds like breeding animals, so people don't get old in India, what a nice country to live in.



No we don't thank it. But it has a very low death rate (0.1%), so no one needs to fear swine flu. If it wasn't swine flu, it would be other influenza strain. If coronavirus death rate was 0.1%, I wouldn't blame China at all.

Yes, very nice country to live in. Plenty of young people instead of old farts.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

I flew back to Xi'an the day before yesterday and felt that here was no tension there, but everyone was still wearing masks. There has no new covid-19 case in Xi'an for many days though.

People who enter China from overseas and people from Hubei got more attention, after we got off the plane, people from Hubei will be sent to communities by vehicles of the paramedics to prevent us from taking public transport and those from overseas will be sent to the hotel for 14 days of quarantine.

This is a microcosm of China's epidemic prevention work.

By the way, in the village where I stayed before, all villagers went out wore masks, and some of them wore gloves.

It is now almost impossible for the coronavirus to spread in China because we do take good protective measures against the virus.

Since there are no/very few new cases, China's coronavirus recovery is definitely not fake.


----------



## beijingwalker

Surya 1 said:


> Any rogue states have their own ways to ruin itself. Their destruction is embedded in its ideology. They are born to fail. Their shitty superficial thinking will ruin them. This epidemic is one of its manifestation. China will require a great endeavor to survive and get back to right path. They will remain a nation of mentally and physically ill people who thinks wrong and acts wrong.


lol, sounds like what a great country India is comparing with China, go to youtube and find how homeless roaming on the street beging and stealing, how child laborers working in dangerous mines and live in slums,don't think that no one knows what India is really is, I rarely talk about India doesn't mean I don't know what's going on in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

Han Patriot said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say. Life is worthless in India, so no point testing or containing, India is the father of 'herd immunity' specifically the bovine herd. Lol



Exactly, we don't need to contain, we will outbreed you whatever happens . Old weak people will die and new ones take their place, simple.


----------



## beijingwalker

BlackMamba93 said:


> Yes, very nice country to live in. Plenty of young people instead of old farts.


You can pray that you never get old and sadly India also suffers the highest childhood fatality in the world, so being young is also not safe for Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> You can pray that you never get old.



Lmao, i have already said in a previous thread that i don't care if i live after 50 or 60. What will i do after 50? Walk with a cane? That might sound fun for you, not for me


----------



## beijingwalker

BlackMamba93 said:


> Lmao, i have already said in a previous thread that i don't care if i live after 50 or 60. What will i do after 50? Walk with a cane? That might sound fun for you, not for me


Indians have to walk with a cane after 50, that's news to me, in China that's the best time in their lives, no big difference from people in their 30's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> Indians have to walk with a cane after 50, that's news to me, in China that's the best time in their lives, no big difference from people in their 30's.



What are you talking, don't lie to me. I go to China town here often for dumplings. Almost all old Chinese ladies using cane. I can tell they are no more than 50-60



beijingwalker said:


> You can pray that you never get old and sadly India also suffers the highest childhood fatality in the world, so being young is also not safe for Indians.



Yes, high childhood fatality. If one dies, we reproduce 2 more. So population keeps going up . Even if corona was 100 times worth, it won't make a dent here.


----------



## beijingwalker

BlackMamba93 said:


> What are you talking, don't lie to me. I go to China town here often for dumplings. Almost all old Chinese ladies using cane. I can tell they are no more than 50-60


haha, Chinese retire at 60 or 65, after their retirement, many people go traveling and do "square dance" every evening, Chinatown..., haha, only very very high iq people believe Chinatowns represent China.



BlackMamba93 said:


> Yes, high childhood fatality. If one dies, we reproduce 2 more. So population keeps going up . Even if corona was 100 times worth, it won't make a dent here.


Good strategy, the whole world should adopt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> haha, Chinese retire at 60 or 65, after their retirement, many people go traveling and do "square dance" every evening, Chinatown..., haha, only very very high iq people believe Chinatowns represent China.
> 
> 
> *Good strategy, the whole world should adopt it*.



Yes, especially China

https://time.com/5523805/china-aging-population-working-age/


----------



## -=virus=-

It could be that the mortality rate is so much higher in Italy because they're being the most transparent with their numbers. 

Maybe the Chinese just don't want to spook the world but have been honest with other governments, who knows..

but they also don't have any free speech or true independent media, the messaging is tightly controlled by the CCP, they have internet curbs, a social score system based on, among other things, online behaviour. Major social networks such as Facebook and Twitter don't have a presence in China.. and didn't they just disappear a billionaire who called Xi a clown and that they are lying about the outbreak ? 

They don't even have google lol.

Should the world trust them ?


----------



## beijingwalker

BlackMamba93 said:


> Yes, especially China
> 
> https://time.com/5523805/china-aging-population-working-age/


No, we love our parents and grandparents and love to take care of them, you Indians go your way and we go our way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Rafi said:


> And for petty point scoring, that makes you happy, LoL, if China with its strong govt and massive resources cannot control this, you do realise, we are all well and truly fcked.



How dare you?!

RSS secret vedic tech will save India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> It could be that the mortality rate is so much higher in Italy because they're being the most transparent with their numbers.
> 
> Maybe the Chinese just don't want to spook the world but have been honest with other governments, who knows..
> 
> but they also don't have any free speech or true independent media, the messaging is tightly controlled by the CCP, they have internet curbs, a social score system based on, among other things, online behaviour. Major social networks such as Facebook and Twitter don't have a presence in China.. and didn't they just disappear a billionaire who called Xi a clown and that they are lying about the outbreak ?
> 
> They don't even have google lol.
> 
> Should the world trust them ?


Check the rate in Japan and Korea if you don't believe China's, China's rate is higher than theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

beijingwalker said:


> No, we love our parents and grandparents and love to take care of them, you Indians go your way and we go our way.




https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/asia/china-elderly-people-new-year-intl/index.html
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...behind-and-taking-theirlives/article29179579/


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> Check the rate in Japan and Korea if you don't believe China's, China's rate is higher than theirs.


Yeah, Korea is an anomaly at less than 1% 

also reports from Iran that it's killing their young and healthy, they're digging mass graves too so, new mutated strain or is it affecting certain gene pools more than others, we also know that it has disproportionately killed men more than women, 

or 

is China lying ?  

it could be any of that, some of that, or all of that and more lol 

we're screwed


----------



## CHN Bamboo

beijingwalker said:


> If India has a major outbreak, China is the only place help might be coming, nowhere esle you can count on.
> 
> *India's Low Number Of Coronavirus Cases Could Be Result Of Low Testing
> https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/indias-coronavirus-cases_in_5e6c9bcac5b6747ef11d90e0*


India should have a breakout, based on the cases it exported to other countries, there should be tens of thousands of infected in India by now.

https://www.zhihu.com/pin/1222751828959821824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> it could be any of that, some of that, or all of that and more lol
> 
> we're screwed


You can be screwed, but we brought it under control, now we closed all the makeshift hospitals, started to send medical teams and supplies to dozens of other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> You can be screwed, but we brought it under control, now we closed all the makeshift hospitals, started to send medical teams and supplies to dozens of other countries.


Ok then, for the sake of the world I hope you're right. 

and that we can control it too !


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> Ok then, for the sake of the world I hope you're right.
> 
> and that we can control it too !


For the sake of the world now only China has the resources to help the world, check the news and get you updated, everyone looks after their own interest in this crisis, only China is sending millions to help those who got hit hard.

China at least now at this moment, is the only country on this planet that others can count on. those who still want to look for US for leadership will get nothing in this real crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bbccdd1470

BlackMamba93 said:


> Lmao, and 100,000 people around the world are infected after tour back from China or due to Chinese tourists. What's your point?


That means if random tourists would get infected just for few days travel in India, the actual number of infection should be much higher than 74 cases that your gov't reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

bbccdd1470 said:


> That means if random tourists would get infected just for few days travel in India, the actual number of infection should be much higher than 74 cases that your gov't reported.



We don't hide cases. But yes it is possible that lot of people are having no serious symptoms, thus not showing to hospital to get tested, in which case we will never find out. Also it is very possible that these hong kong tourists were carrying the virus when they left Hong kong and actually infected people in India. In fact, i think that is what happened.


----------



## bbccdd1470

BlackMamba93 said:


> We don't hide cases. But yes it is possible that lot of people are having no serious symptoms, thus not showing to hospital to get tested, in which case we will never find out. Also it is very possible that these hong kong tourists were carrying the virus when they left Hong kong and actually infected people in India. In fact, i think that is what happened.


Actually that is not the case since their immediate family members get the negative test results, the family members should test positive if those patients have the infection before their travel. Only those had been India tested positive so this is pretty clear that point to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

bbccdd1470 said:


> Actually that is not the case since their immediate family members get the negative test results, the family members should test positive if those patients have the infection before their travel. Only those had been India tested positive so this is pretty clear that point to India.



Not necessarily? Do all people live with their family members? I don't live with my parents. i see them once or twice a week.


----------



## bbccdd1470

BlackMamba93 said:


> Not necessarily? Do all people live with their family members? I don't live with my parents. i see them once or twice a week.


Yes, they do live with their family since we have very expensive housing price (many families live together here). If they live apart, it will be unnecessary to say the negative test results.


----------



## Rafi

Politico said:


> Everybody who criticises China isn't "injun". Just because you enjoy being a slave and bowing down and bending over to and for anybody who pays you doesn't make you the average Pakistani mindset. It just makes you a slave



Yeah and you love your injun masters so much, you are no Pakistani, the Chinese are far from perfect, but they supported my country when it needed it, you can go and hug your injun fraands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> For the sake of the world now only China has the resources to help the world, check the news and get you updated, everyone looks after their own interest in this crisis, only China is sending millions to help those who got hit hard.
> 
> China at least now at this moment, is the only country on this planet that others can count on. those who still want to look for US for leadership will get nothing in this real crisis.


China OWES it to the world to help, considering where it first broke out, most likely because of your eating habbits, bats, mice, civets.. god knows what else lol 

For the sake of the world, I hope it really is subsiding and being brought under control and the CCP is not lying.


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> China OWES it to the world to help, considering where it first broke out, most likely because of your eating habbits, bats, mice, civets.. god knows what else lol
> 
> For the sake of the world, I hope it really is subsiding and being brought under control and the CCP is not lying.


We didn't see US helped after H1N1, No one can do anything if China didn't help, we help friendly countries, but certainly not you and your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> We didn't see US helped after H1N1, No one can do anything if China didn't help, we help friendly countries, but certainly not you and your country.


you lot bat eater freaks have helped enough spreading it throughout the world, and you expect to be thanked for it ?

I don't think so !

Problem is, the rest of the world isn't mind controlled and selectively fed disinfo by the communist party of china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> you lot bat eater freaks have helped enough spreading it throughout the world, and you expect to be thanked for it ?
> 
> I don't think so !
> 
> Problem is, the rest of the world isn't mind controlled and selectively fed disinfo by the communist party of china.


No we don't eat bats, some people do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

people seem to be in a panic where no panic is required.

regards


----------



## Sehnsucht

Nasr said:


> Ask your zionist-american, zionist-british and turkish friends who preside over the largest global terror network in the world, who is killing Muslims, who is funding terrorists and who is actually fighting against terrorism.
> 
> The world we live in today, where the zionist-west owns and controls all the media and has thousands of brainwashed, toilet-paper hoarding, yuppies to propagate their lies and deception. You're just falling in their trap of lies and deceit. They want to shift the hatred the Muslims have for the West for all the wars they have wrought upon the Muslim World, killing hundreds of thousands of Muslims.


Your obsession with Zionism has made you blind to the plight of our brethren in Xinjiang.What a disgustingly hypocritical attitude from you.And to think you were one of the posters I admired because of strong sense of Muslim brotherhood.
Israel & US being trash doesn't absolve China of their crimes in Xinjiang or Russian crimes in Chechnya.



Rafi said:


> Yeah and you love your injun masters so much, you are no Pakistani, the Chinese are far from perfect, but they supported my country when it needed it, you can go and hug your injun fraands.


Oh my.Are you the thikadar of Pakistani nationality?
You denounce your own countrymen as injun slave because they're not blind to China's crimes like you.
I have yet to see her defending India,while you attack your own people for China.
Makes me think you're the only one here with slave mentality, and that too towards the Chinese.May be you realize it too deep down and hence projecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108




----------



## maithil

What a surprise.


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> No we don't eat bats, some people do.


there are lethal virus in India such as the KFD, and yes, certain north east states eat dogs and insects but we didn't give the world this one. 

You killed your whistleblower, silenced all other voices raising red flags, and LIED to the world for a month before it got too out of hand to hide behind the LIES !

Having said that, I still do hope you and your government is not lying about having gotten it under control.


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> there are lethal virus in India such as the KFD, and yes, certain north east states eat dogs and insects but *we* didn't give the world this one.
> 
> You killed your whistleblower, silenced all other voices raising red flags, and LIED to the world for a month before it got too out of hand to hide behind the LIES !
> 
> Having said that, I still do hope you and your government is not lying about having gotten it under control.


So you are an Indian, which whistle blower was killed? You Indian news told you that? We closed all makeshift hospitals and started sending medical teams overseas and supply the world with millions of masks, protective suits ,test kits, ventilators, go figure, what kind of IQ failed to see this simple fact?

*See how we celebrate*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...hubei-eases-lockdown-locals-celebrate.656980/

If you love US so much, tell you one thing, all Apple stores in China reopenned, all Apple stores outside China are closed, go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> So you are an Indian, which whistle blower was killed? You Indian news told you that? We closed all makeshift hospitals and started sending medical teams overseas and supply the world with millions of masks, protective suits ,test kits, ventilators, go figure, what kind of IQ failed to see this simple fact?
> 
> *See how we celebrate*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...hubei-eases-lockdown-locals-celebrate.656980/
> 
> If you love US so much, tell you one thing, all Apple stores in China reopenned, all Apple stores outside China are closed, go figure.


Lockdown eased because you're shooting for herd immunity now, you're not fooling anyone.

and thanks, first you gave us the virus and your government's incompetence helped spread it everywhere, you bastards better not be making too many profits selling masks now. That would be just pure evil.


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> Lockdown eased because you're shooting for herd immunity now, you're not fooling anyone.
> 
> and thanks, first you gave us the virus and your government's incompetence helped spread it everywhere, you bastards better not be making too many profits selling masks now. That would be just pure evil.


Haha, ok, when you get hit, don't come to China to beg for help, we are very evil. lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> Haha, ok, when you get hit, don't come to China to beg for help, we are very evil. lol..


Not you, but maybe your government.

You have no say in who forms your government.


----------



## LeGenD

Why people are politicizing this matter?

Trust only WHO reports in this matter - scientific and unbiased. Link: https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus

Secondly, no country is above criticism of its practices. People in Pakistan (or elsewhere) can be critical of any country given their individualistic grasp of affairs. All should learn to address an argument on merit.

Third, everything isn't zionist planned and executed - they are not _all-powerful_.  Allah Almighty is above and beyond everything - fear him and him only. And learn from your mistakes. Your faith is in question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Based Gangu said:


> Not you, but maybe your government.
> 
> You have no say in who forms your government.


Have to say your choice of your government and how you government leads you is just so great, we are very envious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

JackTheRipper said:


> Dont Spread American Propaganda Shit here


Jis thali mein khata hai usi mein chhed karta hai?

-	PRTP GWD


----------



## Rafi

Reyne said:


> Your obsession with Zionism has made you blind to the plight of our brethren in Xinjiang.What a disgustingly hypocritical attitude from you.And to think you were one of the posters I admired because of strong sense of Muslim brotherhood.
> Israel & US being trash doesn't absolve China of their crimes in Xinjiang or Russian crimes in Chechnya.
> 
> 
> Oh my.Are you the thikadar of Pakistani nationality?
> You denounce your own countrymen as injun slave because they're not blind to China's crimes like you.
> I have yet to see her defending India,while you attack your own people for China.
> Makes me think you're the only one here with slave mentality, and that too towards the Chinese.May be you realize it too deep down and hence projecting.



Yes.



abcxyz0000 said:


> Jis thali mein khata hai usi mein chhed karta hai?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



No gobble de gook, thank you.


----------



## -=virus=-

beijingwalker said:


> Have to say your choice of your government and how you government leads you is just so great, we are very envious.


Agree, they're a bunch of cunts, but this new coronavirus outbreak is still the fault of your government.


----------



## ShaikhKamal

ARMalik said:


> .... only in a few weeks China will be back to *100% production!!*...



Canada, US and Europe may go in recession and then they will not need that many Chinese products.


----------



## leviathan

ShaikhKamal said:


> Canada, US and Europe may go in recession and then they will not need that many Chinese products.


When their factory cant produce shit then they need import.


----------



## ShaikhKamal

leviathan said:


> When their factory cant produce shit then they need import.



You need people working so that they can earn money to pay for the goods they need. If the Canadian factories are closed then the workers will not have the money to buy goods.


----------



## Nasr

Reyne said:


> Your obsession with Zionism has made you blind to the plight of our brethren in Xinjiang.What a disgustingly hypocritical attitude from you.And to think you were one of the posters I admired because of strong sense of Muslim brotherhood.
> Israel & US being trash doesn't absolve China of their crimes in Xinjiang or Russian crimes in Chechnya.



What proof, if any, is there (*non-western*) which shows that China is actually oppressing the Uygur Muslims? If you have any non-western proof available, then I am more than willing to listen to this. The west is a diseased, infected, rotten society and it's sole existence is being nations of Ya'jooj wa' Ma'jooj.


----------



## dbc

@beijingwalker is it true community cadres get 200,000 Yuan for a COVID free community?


----------



## Politico

Nasr said:


> What proof, if any, is there (*non-western*) which shows that China is actually oppressing the Uygur Muslims? If you have any non-western proof available, then I am more than willing to listen to this. The west is a diseased, infected, rotten society and it's sole existence is being nations of Ya'jooj wa' Ma'jooj.



You want Chinese proof that the Uygurs are being oppressed? I guess you will only accept it as the gospel truth when the CCP confirms it in writing for you. For now, Pakistani PM trying to convince the Chinese in closed meetings not to oppress the Muslims


----------



## JonAsad

here we go again


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239826433175764992
fake news from china


----------



## onebyone

again fake news from china


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239927895679623168


----------

